
V8 Release 5.2 - onestone
http://v8project.blogspot.com/2016/06/release-52.html
======
rogerwang
Available to use today with NW.js v0.16.0-beta1:
[http://nwjs.io/blog/v0.16.0-beta1/](http://nwjs.io/blog/v0.16.0-beta1/)

